# Hyatt Residence Club Ka’anapali



## dagger1 (Sep 29, 2019)

Checked in today after five great nights at WKORV.  The Westin was a gorgeous property and we were extremely pleased
with the people and property.
The Hyatt is in a completely different category.  Our unit is stunning and the view is fantastic.  The Lanai is huge. I’m not sure I’ve ever seen a Lanai this big before.  Scheduled for a 60 minute “update” Monday morning.  We hope to have as pleasant an experience as we just had at the Westin.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 30, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Checked in today after five great nights at WKORV.  The Westin was a gorgeous property and we were extremely pleased
> with the people and property.
> The Hyatt is in a completely different category.  Our unit is stunning and the view is fantastic.  The Lanai is huge. I’m not sure I’ve ever seen a Lanai this big before.  Scheduled for a 60 minute “update” Monday morning.  We hope to have as pleasant an experience as we just had at the Westin.



Enjoy your time in Maui...


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 30, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Enjoy your time in Maui...


Thanks.  Maui is incredible, probably our favorite island now.  Just finished our “update”, we are purchasing a 2/2 Access Package (5 nights $1995 with a $250 resort credit) to use with our Ko’Olina and MOC weeks in January for a family stay.
Love it here!


----------



## bdh (Oct 1, 2019)

Any interesting info on the Hyatt/ Marriott integration or on HPP from the update?


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 1, 2019)

bdh said:


> Any interesting info on the Hyatt/ Marriott integration or on HPP from the update?


Hey bdh, absolutely no news on the “integration”, our salesman was great.  He said HRC Ka’anapali is still not selling “points” only contracts.  They are selling floating weeks with a few fixed weeks still available.  Apparently some folks have traded in their fixed weeks for floating weeks, so they have that inventory plus whatever hasn’t sold.  I would love to buy a floating week to pair with our fixed week 39, but don’t think these are available resale yet.  At least I haven’t seen one yet.


----------



## gratiem (Oct 2, 2019)

There are a couple of EOY floating weeks on RedWeek.


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 2, 2019)

gratiem said:


> There are a couple of EOY floating weeks on RedWeek.


I will check, didn’t see them!!


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 2, 2019)

gratiem said:


> There are a couple of EOY floating weeks on RedWeek.


Just saw the floating EOY weeks on Redweek.  Wow, they are really proud of these units!  Hyatt offered us a 2/2 EOYO Floating week for $30K, less than the resales on Redweek.  We paid $14,200 for our EOYO Fixed 2/2, and won’t consider anything over that.  I guess we will just wait.


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 3, 2019)

We will be there in two weeks for our second stay. Wife really wanted me to look hard at resale after the first stay but prices were still way too high back then.


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 3, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> We will be there in two weeks for our second stay. Wife really wanted me to look hard at resale after the first stay but prices were still way too high back then.


This is a fabulous resort.  Kinda wish we bought an annual rather than an EOY.


----------



## IslandTime (Oct 5, 2019)

Our wait-list reservation for a one bedroom at Ka'anapoli came through today for April 2020! We're so excited, didn't know if we'd get it.  I have to say we've had really good luck so far with wait-list requests.


----------



## bobpark56 (Oct 7, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Checked in today after five great nights at WKORV.  The Westin was a gorgeous property and we were extremely pleased
> with the people and property.
> The Hyatt is in a completely different category.  Our unit is stunning and the view is fantastic.  The Lanai is huge. I’m not sure I’ve ever seen a Lanai this big before.  Scheduled for a 60 minute “update” Monday morning.  We hope to have as pleasant an experience as we just had at the Westin.


Remember that lanai (patio/balcony) is pronounced differently for Lana'i, the island.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 7, 2019)

IslandTime said:


> Our wait-list reservation for a one bedroom at Ka'anapoli came through today for April 2020! We're so excited, didn't know if we'd get it.  I have to say we've had really good luck so far with wait-list requests.



I’m so excited for you.  In 2021, my goal is to go back to Maui, and I hope to get a wait list for Hyatt Ka’anapoli.


----------



## SunsetMaven (Nov 15, 2019)

We checked out on Weds and also bought an access package 

But LOL on the pricing. During our presentation, they offered us a 2bdrm EOY floating for $45K and EY for $75K! (Mid floor stack like floors 5-8 I think)

I saw a floor 1-4 on Redweek EOY 2/2 for $12,900. 

Sales Rep was wonderful but the manager she brought out was a tool. Corp guy at the end was great too.

Floating weeks retail for less than fixed weeks so I would guess that over time, floating week resales will cost less than fixed???



dagger1 said:


> Just saw the floating EOY weeks on Redweek.  Wow, they are really proud of these units!  Hyatt offered us a 2/2 EOYO Floating week for $30K, less than the resales on Redweek.  We paid $14,200 for our EOYO Fixed 2/2, and won’t consider anything over that.  I guess we will just wait.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 15, 2019)

SunsetMaven said:


> Floating weeks retail for less than fixed weeks so I would guess that over time, floating week resales will cost less than fixed???



Not necessarily -- the marketplace will determine that.

Up the road at WKORV, the ocean front deluxe units sell for several thousand less than the ocean front center units on the resale market, although the deluxe units cost more when sold by the developer.  The reasons have to do with differing functionality (the center unit studios have better views) and differential MF's (deluxe units are larger and come with ~30% higher MF's), although the deluxe units have much better light and views in the living room as well as well as more square feet.

At Hyatt, the marketplace will eventually tell us whether owners prefer certainty (fixed weeks) to flexibility (floating weeks).


----------



## SunsetMaven (Nov 15, 2019)

All agreed. Maybe that was just wishful thinking 

I am personally a bit torn if all was equal, what I would go with - float VS fixed. I'm told the inventory is in separate buckets and that Hyatt holds the rooms that are 12 months before your expiration and 6 months after if you had a float week @ Maui. So you actually have an 18 month booking window if you go with float... versus if you went with fixed. But the sales manager also told me that if you go with fixed and you want to change your week, it's "easy" unless is week 51/52. Not sure how much I believe that.

Can anyone confirm that?




vacationtime1 said:


> Not necessarily -- the marketplace will determine that.
> 
> Up the road at WKORV, the ocean front deluxe units sell for several thousand less than the ocean front center units on the resale market, although the deluxe units cost more when sold by the developer.  The reasons have to do with differing functionality (the center unit studios have better views) and differential MF's (deluxe units are larger and come with ~30% higher MF's), although the deluxe units have much better light and views in the living room as well as well as more square feet.
> 
> At Hyatt, the marketplace will eventually tell us whether owners prefer certainty (fixed weeks) to flexibility (floating weeks).


----------



## dagger1 (Nov 15, 2019)

SunsetMaven said:


> All agreed. Maybe that was just wishful thinking
> 
> I am personally a bit torn if all was equal, what I would go with - float VS fixed. I'm told the inventory is in separate buckets and that Hyatt holds the rooms that are 12 months before your expiration and 6 months after if you had a float week @ Maui. So you actually have an 18 month booking window if you go with float... versus if you went with fixed. But the sales manager also told me that if you go with fixed and you want to change your week, it's "easy" unless is week 51/52. Not sure how much I believe that.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that?


I don’t think the sales manager is correct.  If you give up your fixed week and roll your 2200 points into CUP, you become just like everyone else who is trying to get an internal exchange into HKB.  Also, if you do get an exchange, it’s very unlikely you will get thr particular week you want; just a week that has become available.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 16, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> I don’t think the sales manager is correct.  If you give up your fixed week and roll your 2200 points into CUP, you become just like everyone else who is trying to get an internal exchange into HKB.  Also, if you do get an exchange, it’s very unlikely you will get thr particular week you want; just a week that has become available.



^^^^^ This is my understanding as well.

We actually signed docs to purchase Hyatt from the developer pre-construction -- week 49 or 50, mid-level, EY for about $45K.  We rescinded, not so much because of the price (which was only a bit more than another WKORV-OF at the time) as much as due to the lack of flexibility -- no lockout ability and minimal flexibility if our designated week wasn't going to work for us in any given year.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Nov 16, 2019)

SunsetMaven said:


> All agreed. Maybe that was just wishful thinking
> 
> I am personally a bit torn if all was equal, what I would go with - float VS fixed. I'm told the inventory is in separate buckets and that Hyatt holds the rooms that are 12 months before your expiration and 6 months after if you had a float week @ Maui. So you actually have an 18 month booking window if you go with float... versus if you went with fixed. But the sales manager also told me that if you go with fixed and you want to change your week, it's "easy" unless is week 51/52. Not sure how much I believe that.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that?


The concern with floating now at Hyatt is more than half the units were already sold as fixed. I would be concerned with the fixed inventory.  When they first started selling floating our sales rep said he wouldnt touch a float unit for that reason. I'd be curious to hear how those who bought floating are finding reservations.


----------



## SunsetMaven (Nov 16, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> The concern with floating now at Hyatt is more than half the units were already sold as fixed. I would be concerned with the fixed inventory.  When they first started selling floating our sales rep said he wouldnt touch a float unit for that reason. I'd be curious to hear how those who bought floating are finding reservations.



The sales manager who came to talk to us, that I think told us multiple lies already ("this incentive is only for right now. if you leave this presentation it is NO LONGER AVAILABLE." and "The MFs have only increased 2% TOTAL since the resort opened." We asked if he meant per year and he said "no, total." and tried to tell us how easy it would be to get another week if we gave up our deeded week (pretty sure it goes into CUP like @dagger1 said.) ANYWAY - so take this with a grain of salt but he said that 1/3 of inventory will be float and 2/3 fixed and it is a separate bucket of inventory. And that they only started selling floating reservations 1.5 years ago.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Nov 16, 2019)

SunsetMaven said:


> The sales manager who came to talk to us, that I think told us multiple lies already ("this incentive is only for right now. if you leave this presentation it is NO LONGER AVAILABLE." and "The MFs have only increased 2% TOTAL since the resort opened." We asked if he meant per year and he said "no, total." and tried to tell us how easy it would be to get another week if we gave up our deeded week (pretty sure it goes into CUP like @dagger1 said.) ANYWAY - so take this with a grain of salt but he said that 1/3 of inventory will be float and 2/3 fixed and it is a separate bucket of inventory. And that they only started selling floating reservations 1.5 years ago.


Maybe only the last 2 sentences are correct. They were loosing sales to Westin so decided to start selling flex. They are separate inventory which makes the slim pickings. Believe me if you called them the next day they would take your money. Every presentation we have ever gone to says that by the way as once you leave they realize you activate your brain vs emotions. I doubt there is much on the resale market that is floating. MFs are increasingly now with Marriott in charge. Hyatt in the past was pretty decent with keeping MFs down. Those days are behind us


----------

